# Sharkoon Skiller Mech SGK3 - empfehlenswert?



## compisucher (16. April 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

suche eine möglichst günstige Tastatur, idealerweise eine Mecha mit RGB für den Sohnemann eines Freundes.
Da ich selbst mit Billigtastas ohne Feuerwerk glücklich bin, habe ich nicht wirklich einen Plan.

Bei der Suche ist mir dann diese aufgefallen:
Sharkoon Skiller Mech SGK3, LEDs RGB, Kailh Red, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Von den Testergebnissen in der Presse scheint die ganz gut zu sein, Kundenrezensionen gibt es aber kaum, weil wohl neu auf dem Markt.

Budget: bis max. 100 €
Anwendung: Reines Gaming

Somit:
Hat jemand das Teil schon und gibt es positive wie negative Anmerkungen hierzu?

Alternativvorschläge werden gerne angenommen.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2018)

Habe bisher gute Erfahrungen mit Sharkoon Tastaturen und Mäuse gemacht.
Für den Preis sind sie im Grunde sehr gut. Natürlich können sie nicht mit teuren hochwertige andere Tastaturen verglichen werden.

Nutze selber die Sharkoon Shark Zone K30 Gaming-Tastatur und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr.


----------



## compisucher (16. April 2018)

Deine Shark Zone K30 scheint ja auch ganz gut zu sein, man muss ja nicht ganz das Budget ausreizen...


----------



## gekipptesBit (16. April 2018)

RAZER Ornata Chroma Gaming Tastatur kaufen | SATURN
Diese habe ich mir geholt. Ist zwar Rubberdomtechnik, hat aber einen mechanischen Klick.
Diese kann man rausnehmen womit sie sehr angenehm leise wird ohne den taktilen Druckpunkt zu verlieren.
Außerdem hat sie flachere Tasten was mich bei anderen rein mechanischen Tasten störte wo ich in Geschäften testete.
Ich habe sie damals bei Gamestop für 80€ gekauft.
Man beachte das mechanische Tastaturen des Nächtens unangenehm seeeeehr laaaaaaaauuuuuuuut sind und Elternteile nicht ungestört durchschlafen könnten...
YouTube


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2018)

Mich haben vor 30 Jahren mechanische Tasten gestört, deshalb bin ich damals von Schreibmaschine auf PC und einem Drucker umgestiegen. 
Naja, der Drucker war dann mit seinen 9 Nadeln am ende auch nicht viel leiser... 

Keine Ahnung was immer so besonders an Mechanische Tastaturen sind, meine höre ich auch und die ist mir schon fast zu laut. Mein Sohn hat sich letztens auch eine gekauft und die ist so soweit auch sehr gut nur dieses geklicke finde ich dann nicht mehr so toll. Naja, jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack, muss daher jeder für sich wissen.


----------



## compisucher (16. April 2018)

Danke gekipptesBit für die Alternative!

Ich - äh- kann das auch nur bedingt nachvollziehen, so mit Mecha und so und habe so eine MS-billig Taste für 19,99 € seit Jahren und bekomme sie nicht kaputt...

Der Unterschied zw. normal (Rubberdom???) und Mecha bzw. Vor-und Nachteile entzieht sich jetzt mir auch ein wenig.

Wie erwähnt, soll ja für ein PUBG begeisterter Sprössling eines Freundes sein...


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2018)

Angeblich sollen mechanische Tastaturen innerhalb von Games einen besseren Druckpunkt und Reaktion haben.
Das kann ich jetzt aber nicht beurteilen da ich noch nie eine verwendet habe. Mit meine komme ich aber in Spiele auch sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## compisucher (16. April 2018)

Merci für die Info - naah, ich brauche so was auch nicht.
Wenn ich online daddle, dann nur zum Spass und nicht, damit ich der Beste bin...


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2018)

Habe erst vor ein paar Tagen mir einen neuen UWQHD im Format 21:9 Monitor gekauft, da ich nun mehr sehen kann bin ich unschlagbar...


----------



## compisucher (16. April 2018)

Pass aber auf, die anderen können dich dann aber auch besser sehen (duck und renn weg...)


----------



## gh0st76 (17. April 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Angeblich sollen mechanische Tastaturen innerhalb von Games einen besseren Druckpunkt und Reaktion haben.
> Das kann ich jetzt aber nicht beurteilen da ich noch nie eine verwendet habe. Mit meine komme ich aber in Spiele auch sehr gut zurecht.



Nicht angeblich. Ist so. Bei einer Rubberdome muss man die Taste bis zum Anschlag drücken. Bei einer mechanischen löst die Taste schon weit vorher aus. Das ist auch ein Grund warum man auf einer mechanischen Tastatur leiser tippen kann als das durchhämmern bis zum Bodenblech. Nennt sich Touchtyping. Das kann man sich schnell angewöhnen wenn man länger auf einer mechanischen tippt. 

@compisucher
Dann nimm jetzt mal eine neue MS Tastatur mit Rubberdomes und tipp da mal drauf. Dann wirst du zwischen deiner alten Tastatur und der neuen ganz schnell einen Unterschied merken. Die alte Rubberdome wird einen ganz anderen Tastenanschlag haben als die neue. Das du jetzt meinst das deine alte Tastatur sich immer noch so anfühlt wie damals stimmt nämlich nicht. Du hast dich über die Zeit nur an den schlechter werdenden Anschlag gewöhnt. Das ist ein Vorteil der mechanischen. Da bleibt der Tastenanschlag um einiges länger so wie bei einer neuen Tastatur. Meine Déck ist jetzt schon einige Jahre alt aber vom Anschlag her genau so wie eine neue Tastatur.  Ich würde für die Razer Rubberdome auf jeden Fall nicht 90 - 100 Euro hinlegen. Einmal billigste Rubberdome Technik die nur durch den Razer Namen so teuer wird. Man bekommt schon für weniger Geld brauchbare mechanische.


----------



## compisucher (17. April 2018)

Oha, wieder was gelernt, danke dir gh0st76!


----------



## JackA (17. April 2018)

1. gh0st76 hats schon angesprochen, Rubberdomes werden, beginnend bereits nach ein paar Wochen, immer schwammiger, was man als Nutzer nicht zwingend merkt, da man quasi "mitaltert", tippt man aber mal auf einer Neuen, dann merkt man direkt den knackigeren Unterschied. 
2. Standard-Mechas lösen schneller aus, haben aber einen längeren Weg bis zum Auftreffen der Tastenkappe, weshalb einem der Weg erstmal länger als bei Rubberdomes vor kommt. Diesen Weg kann man z.B. mit passenden O-Ringen verkürzen, zusätzlich dämpft es das Geräusch auch noch.
3. Wie im Punkt 2 schon angedeutet, kann man Mechas modden, weil es sich so gut anbietet. Sei es einfaches farbliches Anpassen über andere Tastenkappen, O-Ringe einbauen oder kompliziertere Eingriffe wie Luben von Schaltern. Zusätzlich kann man auch simpel ggf. defekte Teile auch austauschen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Hier im Thread wird immer nur von klickenden Schaltern gesprochen, das ist natürlich völliger Unfug verzählt von Leuten, die es nicht besser wissen, klickende Schalter haben ein bewusstes akustisches Feedback, das man das hört, da akustisch, ist selbstredend. Es gibt nicht nur klickende Schalter, es gibt Soft-Feedback, Linear und klickend. Was für ein Schaltertyp jetzt genau für den Sohnemann zutreffend ist, können wir nicht vorhersehen, darum ist auch eine Beratung diesbezüglich nicht möglich. Bei einer Mecha entscheidet erstmal der Geschmack, was einem gefällt, darum hilft es nur, mal den Sohnemann bei der Hand zu nehmen und probetippen zu lassen. Man sollte nur wissen, welche ausgestellte Tastatur im Fachmarkt dann auch wirklich eine Mecha ist, es gibt auch Blender wie die auch schon angesprochene Razer Ornata Chroma, die nur eine Rubberdome und dafür maßlos überteuert ist.


----------



## compisucher (17. April 2018)

Merci JackA$$ für deine Erklärung.
also im roten Fachmarkt hat er sich lt. Papa total für die interessiert:
RAZER BlackWidow Chroma V2 Gaming Tastatur - MediaMarkt

Da war es aber eher das "Farbenspiel" (er ist 16 Jahre jung und darf von seinen Eltern aus jetzt PUBG) als das Tastaturfeeling.
Danach kam ich ins Spiel, weil dem Papa 160 € dann doch etwas zu teuer vorkam, das Preislimit auf 100 € definiert wurde und ich dann eben auf das Sharkoon Teil von ganz oben gestoßen bin.


----------



## JackA (17. April 2018)

Das ist halt jetzt nen zweischneidiges Schwert. Die Blackwidow hat klickende Schalter verbaut. Jetzt geht man nach gefälliger Optik und zu Hause kommt dann die Ernüchterung, da extrem laut.
Alternativen zur Razer gibts natürlich wie Sand am Meer, die qualitativ in Etwa auf gleichem Level sind.
Titanwolf Imperial, die genannte Sharkoon, Vava z.B.
Und wenn man es flach haben will, gibts mittlerweile auch dieses schicke Ding: Havit


----------



## compisucher (17. April 2018)

Oha,
die Vava und Havit scheinen mir auf den ersten Blick attraktiv zu sein.
Werde gleich mal die links weiterschicken.

Welche würdest du denn persönlich empfehlen?
so weit ich das mitbekommen habe, möchte er vor allem WASD in einer anderen Farbe als den Rest haben... ich weiss, Quatsch, aber so sind die Kids eben mal....


----------



## JackA (17. April 2018)

Vorteil von Mechas ist ja, dass in den meisten Fällen jede einzelne Taste einzeln angesteuert werden kann (Beleuchtung, Programmierung, etc.).
Persönlich würde ich keine klickende Mecha empfehlen. Lineare Schalter (MX-Red) oder Romer-G (Logitech) fand ich bisher am angenehmsten.
Die G910 gibts z.B. sehr häufig in Angeboten für weit unter 100€: LOGITECH G910 Orion Spectrum fur 64,99€ bei MediaMarkt Berlin-Hohenschonhausen - mydealz.de

Aber es bringt dir halt nichts, was ich persönlich bevorzuge, da es rein mein eigener Geschmack ist.
*Mein Traum wäre die Havit Ultra-Dünn mit linearen Schaltern und evtl. 96er Layout, da ich es gerne schmal habe, wegen mehr Platz für die Maus.
Also Quasi ne Drevo Joyeuse in ISO-DE mit RGB


----------



## zael84 (21. April 2018)

Ich habe die sgk1 mit roten switches. Etwas laut aber ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die sgk3 wurde von PC Welt getestet und auch als preistip empfohlen.


----------



## JackA (21. April 2018)

Sorry aber der PC Welt Redakteur, der Mechas testet, ist eine ahnungslose Pflaume. Habe mir letztens seinen Roundup von Mechas angesehen, ich hätte fast auf sein Gesicht durch den Monitor geboxt. Wenn man den Markt nicht kennt, vor Allem nicht die Top-Modelle, dann sollte man erst garnichts dazu sagen, bzw. eine Bestenliste machen. Wäre klüger.


----------



## gh0st76 (22. April 2018)

PC Welt, ist das nicht das Blatt was fachlich versucht die Computer Bild zu unterbieten?


----------



## compisucher (23. April 2018)

So, der Junior hat sich, nachdem er diese Tastatur recht ausgiebig im Elektronik-Shop getestet hat, für diese entschieden:
KLIM Domination DEUTSCHE Mechanische RGB QWERTZ: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Er hat das Bundle mit einer KLIM Chroma Maus + so einem KLIM RGB-Mauspad im Angebot für 94,99 € (Amazon-Preis: 119,70 €) gleich im Shop erworben, bzw, sein Vater 

Auch wenn es jetzt keine Tasta aus den Vorschlägen geworden ist, recht herzlichen Dank an Alle, die sich hier beratend eingebracht haben - für meinen Teil: again what learned...


----------



## JackA (23. April 2018)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.



> Auch wenn es jetzt keine Tasta aus den Vorschlägen geworden ist


Wir sind ja keine Verkäufer, nur Richtungsweiser und Infogeber.
Ob es jetzt eine Sharkoon, Titanwolf, Reidea oder Klim wird, bleibt letztendlich egal, solang man mit dem zufrieden ist, was man unter den Fingern hat.


----------

